

Real apartments, no bullshit. - mertlog
http://apartable.com/
Trusted apartment listings direct from owners, managers and brokers, organized in a clean interface. Apartable provides all the information that renters need to make smart decisions.
======
FelixP
As a New Yorker, not being able to filter out apartments with broker fees
isn't a hugely compelling value proposition.

------
qwerta
I wonder why so many people wants to live there, if there are no apartments
available?

~~~
thirsteh
Because so many people want to live there.

------
carlyle4545
Interesting. No L.A. apartments. I wonder if that was on purpose...

